# Opinions On Merrick Hard Foods



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

I was just wondering if sny of you guys feed your dog Merrick Hard Dog food? What is your opinions on it? Is this food healthy, etc....Right now i feed my 16 month old Innova Evo but she doesnt seem to like it anymore.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Cara @ Feb 7 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721445


> I was just wondering if sny of you guys feed your dog Merrick Hard Dog food? What is your opinions on it? Is this food healthy, etc....Right now i feed my 16 month old Innova Evo but she doesnt seem to like it anymore.[/B]


Merrick's hard food is an approved food by Whole Dog Journal, and its also rated 5 stars on the dog food analysis website, so I'd say its a good food. They seem to have lots of good ingredients: fruits and veggies and a variety of proteins to choose from. Also, I would be careful with Evo. There's a member here who had some bloodwork done on her dog after he was on Evo and some of his levels were off. Evo has a lot of protein and fat, more than most of our little dogs can handle. Since they aren't working off the proteins and fats, they build up in the body, at least that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I fed it for a while but ended up with stinky gas and more stool than normal.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not like it as it has a rendering plant on the same premises as the food manufacturer  so i steer clear of merrick anything


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I feed Merrick canned (New Zealand Summer Sausage) and Grammy's Pot Pie kibble. Kissi loves both. She has IBS and I have to be very careful what I feed her...she has done very well on both products. One of the things I also like about Merrick products is when/if you have a problem/question you can pick up the phone and talk with a real live person, and if that person does not have the answer to your question they will do their best to find the answer and call you back. I have been told that their ingredients are human grade even though I do not believe they advertise this. Also, if you call them about anything they always send you coupons for discounts or free products. We questioned ONE can several months ago and were sent a coupon for an entire case of the product (about $30 worth). They do seem to stand behind their products.

good luck,
Linda


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I FEED BACI THE MERRICK GRAMMY'S POT PIE KIBBLE WITH HOME COOKED ORGANIC CHICKEN -BROWN RICE-PUMPKIN ETC. I TALKED TO THE STORE WHERE I BUY MY DOG FOOD PLUS MY VET AND THEY BOTH FEELL THAT ITS A GOOD FOOD .


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you for all your answers


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ask them if they have a rendering plant on the same premises? Also i found rat poop in my dogs vet food and i sent it to them and they sent me coupons as well. I am stuck with this vet food due to my dogs condition unfortunately but i was upset about it. I just know two dogs that had stomach cancer that ate only merrick food. The owner of Merrick is always lobbying to put rendering parts into the food legally but since the plant is there it is probably happening already. --Google it and see. I spread this as one of the yorkie ladies i know her dog ate this and had a softball size tumor in his stomach removed and he died a few months later as it was cancer. Another lady on a maltese group said her dog had several stomach tumors removed and all she fed was merrick. I cannot help but beleive it is tied to the food. The book foods pets die for goes over rendering plants and how they put diseased meat in dog food and Merrick is lobbying for this constantly and has both a pet food manufacturing company and a rendering plant he owns. 



QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Feb 7 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721606


> I feed Merrick canned (New Zealand Summer Sausage) and Grammy's Pot Pie kibble. Kissi loves both. She has IBS and I have to be very careful what I feed her...she has done very well on both products. One of the things I also like about Merrick products is when/if you have a problem/question you can pick up the phone and talk with a real live person, and if that person does not have the answer to your question they will do their best to find the answer and call you back. I have been told that their ingredients are human grade even though I do not believe they advertise this. Also, if you call them about anything they always send you coupons for discounts or free products. We questioned ONE can several months ago and were sent a coupon for an entire case of the product (about $30 worth). They do seem to stand behind their products.
> 
> good luck,
> Linda[/B]


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> ask them if they have a rendering plant on the same premises? Also i found rat poop in my dogs vet food and i sent it to them and they sent me coupons as well. I am stuck with this vet food due to my dogs condition unfortunately but i was upset about it. I just know two dogs that had stomach cancer that ate only merrick food. The owner of Merrick is always lobbying to put rendering parts into the food legally but since the plant is there it is probably happening already. --Google it and see. I spread this as one of the yorkie ladies i know her dog ate this and had a softball size tumor in his stomach removed and he died a few months later as it was cancer. Another lady on a maltese group said her dog had several stomach tumors removed and all she fed was merrick. I cannot help but beleive it is tied to the food. The book foods pets die for goes over rendering plants and how they put diseased meat in dog food and Merrick is lobbying for this constantly and has both a pet food manufacturing company and a rendering plant he owns.
> 
> Okay, I am confused. Did you find "rat poop" in Merrick food? Was it determined for sure that the "cancers" came from eating Merrick food, if so, then why is Merrick still in business??? I would certainly like to see documentation to support this claim. Also, are you saying that Merrick is putting things into their foods illegally?? To my knowledge, they had no recalls when so many of the other companies were having huge problems. I certainly do not want to feed anything to Kissi that will do her harm, but it looks to me like the only sure way to know what your dog is eating (or yourself for that matter) is to prepare everything yourself. Of course, if you don't "grow your own", you still have no way of knowing exactly what you are feeding. And even that could be a problem, unless you grow your own feed for your chickens, cattle, etc. Just look at the current peanut butter recall...that stuff was going to schools, hospitals, nursing homes, etc. I am not necessarily defending Merrick, if there is proof, not rumor, then I would love to see the documentation.
> Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you read the book foods pets die for which explains what a rendering plant is? I certainly would not want to find out with my dog about stomach cancer that is for sure but i find it odd two dogs eating merrick both have stomach tumors and he has a rendering plant on his land. Also if you google it there is information that he is lobbying for rendering parts to be put in his pet foods. 

The food recall had nothing to do with rendering parts it was to do with the rice product so foods with the rice product from china were affected. 

The rat poop was found in a vet food purina ha and when i called the company they said send it to us and i did and never heard back and they sent me coupons to buy more of their vet food. The food is white and there was a brown rat poop with little grey hairs coming out of it - they asked if it was a kibble from another food and i said with grey hairs coming out of it hardly. This can happen in human foods too as well. Disgusting but i am stuck with feeding this food due to health concerns and thousands of dollars later i have no choice. 

This is why i am looking into home cooking and reading alot on it and on several nutrition groups as i do not trust pet food any longer after this whole recall stuff 

How do you sue for stomach cancer that would be hard pressed to sue this company for that but if it occurs enough there can be a class action lawsuit. 

below is the information on this company 

http://search.msn.com/results.aspx?q=merri...amp;FORM=MSNH11

It is so hard to know what company to trust anymore but this one I do not trust at all - why is he lobbying to put the rendering stuff into his dog food? It is not illegal to use rendering parts in animal food either and why they do it and put meat by products in other dog foods. by products are all the parts not used in human consumption and can be diseased.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 9 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722512


> Have you read the book foods pets die for which explains what a rendering plant is? I certainly would not want to find out with my dog about stomach cancer that is for sure but i find it odd two dogs eating merrick both have stomach tumors and he has a rendering plant on his land. Also if you google it there is information that he is lobbying for rendering parts to be put in his pet foods.
> 
> The food recall had nothing to do with rendering parts it was to do with the rice product so foods with the rice product from china were affected.
> 
> ...



I have no way of knowing exactly what Merrick or any other dog food company is putting in their food. I do have a can of Merrick and a bag of Merrick in front of me and neither list any type of "animal by-products". In many vets offices (mine for sure) you will find a rack of dog "treats/chews" that are made by Merrick...those treats are made from the parts of animals that are "not fit for human consumption"...i.e. ears, snouts, hooves, pizzle sticks, tendons, etc. That being said, Merrick may be putting those "parts" in their food...I have no way of knowing...but I have to wonder if
some of the quotes attributed to Garth Merrick about "using every part of the animal but the moo" are referring to these types of treats. I went to the address you listed and it appears that most of what I read were accusations/assumptions...like I said before...I do not want to feed my dog anything that is detrimental to her health...but she has IBS and does better overall on Merrick than anything I have tried...therefore, before switching her to something else I would like to see factual information to back up the claims. I do plan to call Merrick tomorrow to see what they have to say.

Linda


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I feed merrick and it seems to be the only food that agrees with both malts and the mauzer. They poop twice a day on this. They do not have the stinky poo they had with the other top brands or the runny poo.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 7 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721491


> I fed it for a while but ended up with stinky gas and more stool than normal.[/B]


That is exactly what I am experiencing. I have been on Merrick now for about a month and Chloe is now waking me up every night about 2:30am to poop. :smpullhair:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

My girls (I have five with me right now) have been on Merrick's dry for about a year. I supplement the dry with a canned. They will only eat canned food that is ground, and I feed them canned Blue Buffalo. They've never had any trouble with gas, numerous or loose stools. Several are very finicky eaters and this was the combination that all will eat. 

After reading about the rendering plant, I picked up the phone and called Merrick's. I was raised around ranchers and wasn't going to let them sugar-coat or talk-around anything. I wanted straight answers and that is what I received. I talked to them for quite a while and feel confident that no rendered animal meat is in the Merrick's Four Star dog food. As Kissee's mom pointed out for us, Merrick's DOES have all those chews available, pig snout, flossies made of bull pizzle, etc., and I believe (but I am not certain) that they have an ag line of dog food which isn't as 'premium' as the Four Star. This dog food is NOT made at the same plant as the Four Star, it is made in another state (possibly Wisconsin???). 

For those feeding Merrick's, you might want to call them. I realize that it would be quite easy to lie over the phone, but since they have no problem showing their manufacturing plant, (whereas I read on the WDJ's list that Blue Buffalo was taken off the list since it would not disclose the plant that makes the dog food--I'll be calling them asap) and have been quite frank with all their information, I feel comfortable about continuing to feed Merrick's unless something else arises. Personally, I don't feel comfortable making my own food for them, I'd be so afraid I'd leave out something or not have the best combinations. I have no way to scientifically analyze what I've made. I'd just worry way too much. I applaud those who make their own dog food! 

If anyone hears anything else about Merrick's, please keep us posted. I understand why some would want to switch or avoid Merrick's, but I feel comfortable. For me, I would want to know more about those tumors (and all the factors involved) before attributing them to the dog food. But it is certainly something to keep filed away in case other concerns begin to arise.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

stomach cancer does not run in yorkie or maltese breed that i read about alot and both these dogs were only fed merrick food their entire life so that was enough for me and why does the owner lobby for rendering parts to be put in pet food? 

How many pet food manufacturers own a rendering plant as well? I doubt they would tell you over the phone we are putting rendering parts in our dog food. 

http://www.damascusroad.ca/Pet-Food.htm

http://thepetfoodlist.com/forums/index.php...page;topic=13.0

check this out 

Title: Re: Merrick Canned Cat Food
Post by: hareting on April 13, 2007, 03:27:53 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did some research online about Merrick, the founder of Merrick Pet Care, Garth Merrick, owns Nutri-feeds Inc, Tejas Industries, Hereford Bi-Products Inc. which does rendering. 

You can google him and easily found these information. 

I also found some info online, Garth Merrick disagree with the FDA for their prohibition of using downed cattle in animal feeds (including pet food). 

Apparently Garth Merrick wrote a letter to FDA to protest about the rule of prohibition of the use of dead / desease cattle. 

Merric’s Letter to FDA could be found here
www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/04/aug04/081304/04n-0264-c00034-vol7.pdf (http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/04/aug04/081304/04n-0264-c00034-vol7.pdf) 

I copied the first half of the letter here for you all to read. 

“ANPR’s proposed rule to prohibit SRM’s from all animal food including pet food and prohibiting materials from non ambulatory cattle and dead stock from all animal feed creates the below listed consequences of disposal of pounds that previously could be manufactured into animal feed. These numbers are for Texas, primarily, but since our service area includes parts of Oklahoma, New Mexico and Kansas, those areas will have consequences as well. SRM’s in cattle under 30 months of age have been estimated to be 20 pounds per head. In Texas there are four packing houses processing approximately 100,000 head per week times 20 pounds equals 2,000,000 times 52 weeks equals 104,000,000 of product that no one has discussed what to do with. Also, in Texas, there are approximately 18,000 head of cows over 30 months of age slaughtered weekly at four packing plants which have approximately 60 pounds per head of SRM material equals 1,080,000 per week equals 56,160,000 pounds per year. Our company services mostly Texas and parts of New Mexico, Oklahoma and Kansas. Last year we processed 255,000 head of dead stock not counting calves with an average weight of 600 pounds per carcass. The total weight comes to 153,000.000 pounds that makes its way into feed ingredients. If you total these three categories, they total over 300,000,000 pounds that no one is discussing what to do with. If you cannot render it for feed to be fed to chickens, swine or pet food, then you have destroyed a system that currently works. We are the original recyclers. These numbers are only for Texas; when you consider the other lower 47 states, the consequences are inconceivable as to what the health hazards could be if these products are not processed the way they are currently being done. There is not a cost to local, state or federal agencies now, but if these proposed rules are adopted, then someone else will have to step in and I fear, they will not be as efficient or cost effective as what private industry is doing now. There are huge consequences to be reckoned with and these consequences have to do with an effective way to dispose of these billions of pounds which are currently processed in an environmentally friendly way.”

After reading this, i’d never never feed Merrick, this guy is only concered about being “efficient” and “cost effective” and want to include diseased cattle in animal feed (including pet food)




QUOTE (lottapaws @ Mar 13 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744813


> My girls (I have five with me right now) have been on Merrick's dry for about a year. I supplement the dry with a canned. They will only eat canned food that is ground, and I feed them canned Blue Buffalo. They've never had any trouble with gas, numerous or loose stools. Several are very finicky eaters and this was the combination that all will eat.
> 
> After reading about the rendering plant, I picked up the phone and called Merrick's. I was raised around ranchers and wasn't going to let them sugar-coat or talk-around anything. I wanted straight answers and that is what I received. I talked to them for quite a while and feel confident that no rendered animal meat is in the Merrick's Four Star dog food. As Kissee's mom pointed out for us, Merrick's DOES have all those chews available, pig snout, flossies made of bull pizzle, etc., and I believe (but I am not certain) that they have an ag line of dog food which isn't as 'premium' as the Four Star. This dog food is NOT made at the same plant as the Four Star, it is made in another state (possibly Wisconsin???).
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://thepetfoodlist.com/forums/index.php?topic=205.0

Re: Consider This Before Feeding Merrick 
« Reply #4 on: April 30, 2007, 03:40:25 AM » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi cookiesweetie. I don't think we can find out 100% for sure. They won't tell you. You can call them, but they will himhaw around that question. I have called them.

Tejas Industries
Plant Phone # (806) 364-0951

I also found out they have a service (company name Hereford Services, same telephone number) that will come out to people's farms and pick up dead or dying animals.

If you call the number on the Merrick Pet Foods website and start asking questions, you will be transfered to a woman named Ruby. I talked to her and she denied knowing anything about a rendering plant. How can you not know when the building is adjacent to the building you work in? Same address, 110 Merrick Lane. If she had just been honest, I would feel better about their company. But if they try to hide something that is so easy to find out, what else are they hiding?

Also, here is a direct quote from Garth Merrick that appeared in the Pecos Enterprise:
Merrick uses the things that are not fit for human consumption. "So we do the tails and ears the noses and the chins and the hooves and different bones," says Garth Merrick, president of the company. "It's all processed in such a way that is totally sanitary and safe for anything that would eat it. We're in the middle of cattle country, of course, so it's our hope to continue to utilize everything but the moo." 
The url for this article is http://www.pecos.net/news/arch2001/021301o.htm You have to scroll down to the Pet Toys article.

4D animals are allowed by the FDA to be used in pet food. For information on this, you can call FDA Vet, Randall Lovell - (240) 453-6857

To be safe, I no longer feed Merrick. I'm not intested in feeding my Yorkie "Everything but the Moo".

You just have to decide what you personally feel is best for your pet.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Re: Consider This Before Feeding Merrick 
« Reply #7 on: May 01, 2007, 06:29:24 AM » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi cookiesweetie. I'm not sure what to think. When I called Tejas Industries, the man I talked to was very forthcoming about giving me the information - Unitl I mentioned 4D animals, then his attitude changed and he didn't want to talk anymore. He told me the beef in both Merrick and Beef'n More was the same beef.

One thing I know for sure, Tejas Industries is a rendering plant. According to the Texas Cattle Feeders Association, Garth Merrick is the president and sole owner. Tejas Industries is the parent and holding company to Merrick Pet Care. These facts are easily documented.

Here is a quote from the Texas Business Report:
"Tejas Industries, the holding company for Merrick Pet Care, is investing about $900,000 in a 35,000-square-foot shipping facility next to its manufacturing plant in HEREFORD." http://www.texasbusinessreport.com/newexpa...ufacturers.html

Who knows whether or not they use 4D animals in their pet food. It's very possible they don't. But what do they do with all the meat they pick up? Do they throw it away?

Also, I wonder why Garth Merrick tried to convince the FDA to allow him to use SRMs (Specific Risk Materials - Materials known to transfer mad cow disease) in pet foods. https://web01.aphis.usda.gov/regpublic.nsf/.../M2?OpenElement

I want to believe Merrick pet food is the best, healthiest pet food on the planet. I want to believe Garth Merrick is the most honest, ethical person ever born. After all, I fed tons of this stuff to my Yorkie. However, with everything I've found out, and what I was told by the Tejas employee, I just can not, in my heart, trust this company.

If you feel you can trust them, then do so. I hope they are as wonderful as they claim to be.

I don't want to be responsible for harming the reputation of a company who is doing things right - (only using the highest quality meats, etc.) However, I also don't want to be responsible for feeding my pet something that might hurt them or cause them health problems. I personally do not know what exactly goes into Merrick pet food. I have never been there and have not seen their operation. I only made my original post because I felt people should be aware of the stuff I had uncovered. I believe knowledge is power. The more we know, the better decisions we can make for our pets.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Newbie

Posts: 13


Re: Consider This Before Feeding Merrick 
« Reply #33 on: May 03, 2007, 05:20:56 AM » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone. Thanks for your emails to Merrick, etc. I wish I could believe what the customer service rep, Toni, has said. But, I'm having trouble with it. Here is one reason why:

Toni said, "we manufacture everything in Hereford, TX." She then said, "There is a Merrick family member who is an investor in an outside rendering facility; however, the facility is not located in the same city as our manufacturing facilities."

Well, according to this yellow pages listing, Both Hereford Services (the location I have called many times and was told they both pick up dead animals and make pet food) and the transportation dept of Tejas Industries are located in Hereford, Texas.

http://yellowpages.superpages.com/listings...%3ARendering%3B

Hereford Services 
Services: Rendering 
Categories: Agricultural Producers & Products, Animal Rescue & Relocation Services, Animals Transport Services 

110 Merrick Lane, Hereford, TX 79045 
(806) 364-0951 

Why can't people just be honest? If she had said, yes there is a rendering plant located next door, but we don't use any rendered products in our pet food, then I would be inclined to believe her. But when I find out a company is being dishonest about one simple thing, I wonder why. And I wonder what else they are hiding.

About the article "everything but the moo" - Yes, I agree Garth Merrick was probably only talking about the treats in that article.

I'm still holding off on feeding my baby the Merrick I have left.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Proximity Of Merrick Plants To TEJAS & Contact Info


HEREFORD TEXAS LOCATIONS 

Merrick Petfoods, Main Plant 
Fm 2943 
Hereford, TX (Texas) 79045 
Phone: (806) 364-1582 
Business Types: Animal & Pet Food & Supplies Manufacturers, Dog & Cat Foods Manufacturers 

Merrick, Garth 
E Of City 
Hereford, TX 79045 
(806) 364-7711 

Tejas Industries, Plant 
110 Merrick Lane 
Hereford, TX (Texas) 79045 
Phone: (806) 364-0951 
Business Types: Animal Rescue Relocation & Transport, Rendering Companies 

Tejas Industries 
110 Merrick Ln 
Hereford, TX 79045 
(806) 364-0951 

Tejas Industries, Transportation 
1909 East 1 Street 
Hereford, TX (Texas) 79045 
Phone: (806) 364-8688 
Fax: 8063641640 
Business Types: Animal Rescue Relocation & Transport, Rendering Companies 

Tejas Industries Hide Plant 
Hereford, TX 79045 
(806) 357-2285 

Merrick Petfoods 
1977 E US Highway 60 
Hereford, TX 79045 
(806) 364-0002 

Merrick Petfoods, Specialty Products Division 
1977 East US Highway 60 
Hereford, TX (Texas) 79045 
Phone: (806) 364-0002 
Business Types: Animal & Pet Food & Supplies Manufacturers 

Merrick Pet Foods, Inc. 
P.O. Box 2257 
FM 2943 East Highway 60 
Hereford, TX 79045 
Phone: (800)858-4384 
Website:www.merrickpetcare.com 

Merrick Petfoods 
Fm 2943 
Hereford, TX 79045 
(806) 364-1582 

Merrick Petfoods, Nutrition Center 
Fm 2943 
Hereford, TX (Texas) 79045 
Phone: (806) 364-2466 
Business Types: Animal & Pet Food & Supplies Manufacturers 

Merrick Petfoods, Sales Office 
Fm 2943 
Hereford, TX (Texas) 79045 
Phone: (806) 364-8681 
Business Types: Animal & Pet Food & Supplies Manufacturers 

http://www.macraesbluebook.com/search/c ... any=419447 
Tejas Industries 
Highway 60 E 
Hereford, TX , 79045-2257 
Phone: 806-364-0951 
FAX: 806-364-6583 
Toll Free Phone: 800-858-4384 
Business Activity: Manufacturer / Exporter / Importer 
Products Description: 
Manufactures frozen beef, beef by-products, dry dog food, inedible ground beef & emulsified bone rendered hides


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I called the main number and spoke with a very nice young woman. I asked her about the rendering plant and she was quite upfront about everything. She told me that they manufacture all types of chew toys out of the parts of the animals, pigs snouts, ears, hooves, and even bull pizzle for flossies, but I can't remember where she said this was manufactured if it was nearby or ?? She said that there is or was a company owned by the Merrick company that makes a lower grade dog food (my description, I can't remember exactly how she termed it), but that the plant for this line is somewhere else (I forget where she said but I want to say Wisconsin. However, it could be somewhere in Texas for all I remember -- I am just having a senior moment on this :smheat: ) This food is/was sold as more of a generic line and has absolutely NOTHING whatsoever to do with Merrick's Five Star product line. 

I asked her point blank if there were any rendered parts in the Five Star line and she answered emphatically, NO. (She told me that if it is rendered it should be listed as such in the ingredients.) She said that all the meat is grocery store quality, food grade, and she had high praise for the plant, too. I realize that she works for this company, but she was more than happy for me to visit them and take a look at their operation. (Wish I were close enough that I could do that.) Since the dog food analysis site has actually analyzed the food, I feel comfortable that the Merrick's Five Star line is a premium dog food. But after visiting with her and knowing that the food has received high marks from third party comparison reviews and analyses, etc. I like Merrick's ingredients and when I add a little warm water to the dry, my girls just devour it! (I feed Blue Buffalo canned as the girls like their soft food to be ground rather than in pieces :wacko1.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Merrick Grandma's Pot Pie is the only dog food Casanova has accepted, but this thread made me want to phase it out. I mean, on the one hand there is the proximity and convenience of the rendering plant plus the account of the two stomach cancers. But on the other, Casanova just doesn't like NB, Wellness, or any other dog food we've tried. 

I guess I'm going to try to phase Merrick out since he does poop a ton on Merrick and it's softer than on other brands. I read somewhere alot of #2 means not many of the nutrients are being absorbed properly? Is this true? :huh:


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

We have been using Merrick for two years. I have called the company more than once to ask about their products. ((In the beginning, I didn't know what the flossies were made out of))

I am still feeding my puppies Merrick and I will continue to do so unless I see something more concrete to change my mind. I believe that my puppies are well fed and we haven't had any issues with their poo.

I feel the need to say here that we all have our thoughts and feelings about the food we feed our babies. That is because we are good pet owners and we want the best for our loved ones. In light of that, follow your instincts and I don't believe that you can go wrong.

Lots of love.


----------

